# Your Halloween Party dates



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We have to have our very early this year, and do it on Saturday the 20th, because my daughter is leaving for Cancer Camp on the 28th and I knew there is NO WAY I could get her to the Airport the day after the party!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Ours is Octoooooobbbbeeerrrrrrrrrr 27, 2007.....coming so quickly....so little time and so much to do....

Laurie


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I know the clock is ticking, and it is not fair I have a week less than most people!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Always the Friday before Halloween. 

We lose a few people every year because of it, but I wouldn't want it earlier.


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Especially all y'all from Florida!


omgsh!!! I want to gooooo. lol. What part of Florida are you in?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

Friday the 26th- its too hard to get up the next morning and go to church!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

thenamesaimee said:


> omgsh!!! I want to gooooo. lol. What part of Florida are you in?


West Central

We are about 90 miles north of Tampa.

I'd love to have you come! I'll pm anyone interested the directions and the party invitation. 

It will be a pirate theme, again, and BYOG(grog) for the rum keg be runnin' low you scurvy dogs!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Ours will be on the 27th. I'm really looking forward to seeing how much effort everyone will put into their costumes this year after seeing how much work went into last year's party. I won't do a theme - it's just easier that way (not that theme parties aren't fun).


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Well, I like a theme most times because it gives my invites a focus. I'm just happy if people come in costume, so if they come in theme costume that is even better. 

Even when I have a theme, it will only be in one part of the yard, the rest is still all the other props and stuff that I have.


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

mine is also the 27th. by the way its my wedding.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

27th as well. I SWORE last year was my last


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

we have our kids party the weekend before halloween and our adult party the weekend before that


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

flash said:


> mine is also the 27th. by the way its my wedding.


That is so cool!
Congratulations!

What are you guys wearing? I hope you post pics!


----------



## Halloween Magic (Jul 26, 2007)

We have our party on the 2nd Friday of October. Last year it was Friday 13th which was cool. 

It seems like all the fun stuff is on the Friday and Saturday before Halloween and I don't want to miss _anything!_


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

flash said:


> mine is also the 27th. by the way its my wedding.


Mine is the 28th (both partyreception & wedding). Its awesome to find someone else who's doing a Halloween-themed wedding.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Doing mine on the 20th....


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2006)

im also happy others are doing the same. first up halloween isnt big down under. yes ill post pics and my cossy is bettlejuice and the bride is victorian vampier( i think). we also have 3 kids my son ( bestman ) is a zombie,my 2 girls are wednesday addams and maybe a lil witch. cheers


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

My halloween party will be on October 20th this year......and haunted Hollywood is the theme......I am being marilyn monroe........


----------



## 2beagles (Oct 25, 2003)

I don't post much so I hope I do this right. Our party is the 27th and I'm doing a Haunted Hollywood theme also. Been working on invitations all night. I am still looking for food ideas if anyone wants to be creative and suggest any!


----------



## Reaper's Folly (Jul 29, 2007)

Our kids have so many activities right around Halloween that I had no choice but to do the kids party on the 20th. We're thinking about an adult party on the 13th. Is this way too early?


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

mine will be the saturday before on the 27th


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

We will be having ours on the 27th, if all goes as planned. 
I have so much planning to do. This will be the last time I have it in this house as we plan to be in a bigger house for the next one. I am so looking forwared to that one.


----------



## SweethrtTTU (Aug 10, 2007)

Would it be weird to have a party the Friday after Halloween (Nov. 3rd)? I'm having a Halloween/Surprise Birthday party for my husband whose birthday is Nov. 2nd.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

SweethrTTU, I don't find it weird, I like to strech out Halloween as long as I can. The Simpsons always have their Halloween episode the Sunday after Halloween so I don't consider it over until after that has aired.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

SweethrtTTU said:


> Would it be weird to have a party the Friday after Halloween (Nov. 3rd)? I'm having a Halloween/Surprise Birthday party for my husband whose birthday is Nov. 2nd.


Why not just through it early before his birthday? That could be an even bigger suprise. It seems a little wierd to have a halloween/suprise party after halloween. People lose the spirt and there glad it's over.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

October 20th cause daughter's b-day is the 18th. I beleive as long as it's in October your gold. We need to get other people thinking like us. I am in Halloween mode already.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

Last year we couldn't resist and had to have it on Friday the 13th. It worked out so well having it on a Friday night (two days to recover and clean up) that we are sticking with that plan and it will be October 12th this year.


----------



## Lune (Jul 21, 2007)

I would do it the 27th, but our school has a camp the day before, and it's really tiring. So I think I may have to do it either the 29th or 22nd.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

My party is on Oct. 27th...it always the last Saturday night before Halloween

Only problem I have had in the past is that the Vancouver Canucks have played on this day for the last 3 years or so...causing many of my guests, who are crazed hockey fans (as should good Canadians be) to come to my party after the game....which was after 10pm!!!...drove me nuts

checked the hockey schedule recently and we are not playing that night!

what a relief!!!


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Oct 27th too, and my B-day is the 28th! Last year the 28th was Sat., so it was perfect! But I am sure this will be fun too!


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

October 27th here! Can't wait!


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Vancouver said:


> My party is on Oct. 27th...it always the last Saturday night before Halloween
> 
> Only problem I have had in the past is that the Vancouver Canucks have played on this day for the last 3 years or so...causing many of my guests, who are crazed hockey fans (as should good Canadians be) to come to my party after the game....which was after 10pm!!!...drove me nuts
> 
> ...


Haha! Vancouver - I go through the same thing each year. I actually set up a special "hockey room" for the guests....keeps them coming, and everyone is happy. After the game, they all join the rest of us and either celebrate or drown their sorrows. I was so relived to see the game on Fri night too - I was loathing the thought of dragging the big HD screen and crap down to the party room this year 

Three parties - one the saturday before (general one always - for friends and neighbours) - one for the office on the actual day (gets you out of some work...heehee) and one the following weekend for the murder mystery fun crowd.

Anytime in October or just after is fine people!


----------



## uzumaki (Sep 1, 2007)

Saturday Before Halloween.


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

*my time to entertain*

I already hosted 2 dinner parties (6, 20th) and had my Mom's gourmet group over for coffee and pies to see the decorations. Son's school party the 26th and another dinner party for 15 on the 27th folowed by hubby's Birthday on Halloween! Final dinner party on Nov 3rd and any central Fla halloween forum members are welcome!! Would love to share ideas with you and could use some moral support as my hubby doesn't understand this addiction.
As you can tell, this is my time to entertain. After all the work (about 6 days) of putting up the yard monsters/cemetery and displaying the ghouls in the house, I want all to enjoy.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Our party is tomorrow night, looks like about 48 guests. Good fun crowd. 

Our problem is that our beloved Red Sox are playing in the world series in Colorado, and my wife is a huge Sox fan. After some discussion, we decided to put a 20" TV in the food and drink room. I knew we had to have the game on SOMEWHERE, but I did not want it on our 64" big screen in the main family room. Major sound system and SFX are set up there...

Tomorrow night will be fun, will post pics....


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I guess my hubby and I are the only ones having ours on Halloween night due to his work schedule as well as that of most of our friends and co-workers most of our group work weekends we are expecting around 50/60 people even with it being a weeknight so we shall see how it goes Happy Haunting Everyone


----------

